# Media  > Creator Showcase >  HAWKEYE: My Life As A Weapon Motion Comic Series

## firebendingspiderman

This is a FAN MADE motion comic series adapting Matt Fraction's Hawkeye run. 

*SYNOPSIS:* Clint Barton is the greatest sharpshooter known to man, occasional S.H.I.E.LD operative, card-carrying Avenger, one time ninja. This is what he does on his days off.

Just something I've been working on; in honor of the new show coming out later this year and the DLC for that flub of a game, I figured I'd adapt my favorite comic.

[The story, art and characters are the property of Marvel Comics. We make no claim of ownership to the source material. This video was produced for noncommercial use. Please buy the original comic. It's pretty rad.]

*Episode 1: "Lucky"*

https://youtu.be/ssj0P0uY08U

*Episode 2: "Vagabond Code"* 

https://youtu.be/oK8E8T-pPCo

*Episode 3: "Cherry"*

https://youtu.be/M4ncyBqMn4E

*Episode 4: "Six Days In The Life Of"*

COMING SOON

I'll keep this thread update. Enjoy!

----------


## firebendingspiderman

Episode 2:

----------


## firebendingspiderman

Episode 3:

----------

